# 

## ns

?   ?

----------


## Duncheva

.     .

----------


## Svetishe

,     .     .

----------


## 0

, , .

----------

,     .  ,  . !!!!
       ,  ,     . :        ?      ?

----------


## Svetishe

* 

*

2.      ,     ,        ,  ,       ,     :
)  ;
)   ;
)  ,     ;
)   ;
)        ;
)   ,         ;
)    ;

    ""

----------

,      .  ,    !

----------


## Svetishe

> .


?

----------

:

 ""




  2008.
 : . , . , .5

_________________________________________________________________
 / /. //
_________________________________________________________________

 "" ___________
                           ()

..

----------


## Svetishe

"",    .  ,    ,  :  (), ....

----------

1.   2 . -  ,  ?
2.    .   - ,  ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

1. 
2.

----------

1.    ?
2.    ?    ?      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,        /, , ,  ,     //.



> ""
> 7701000000/770101001
> .,  ,  1


      " "

----------

(     ),          ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------

,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## @@

, ,        :,   ..         .

----------


## Svetishe

,   - .     ,     .

----------


## @@

> ,   - .     ,     .

----------


## 0

?

----------


## Svetishe

,      .       ?

----------


## 0

10

----------


## Svetishe

-29,    .

----------

> -29,    .


 -29     . ?      :      ,     .        (. ).  ?       -19?      ,          30.04.1974. 103 (  ) .51 " , ...     -           -,   ".   .

P.S.    .

----------


## Svetishe

,     -19,       ?

----------

.      14.08.         .   ,   .  ,    ().          ,      (),      .   -19      .

----------


## Svetishe

,       ?   :Frown:  -,   ,    ,       ,    .   -  .            , ,  ,    .

----------

(    ),     ....

----------

> -19


 .

----------

?

----------

